# 1969 GTO HOOD (Drivers Side)



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello All,

Have an issue with the my hood on my 1969 GTO where when I go to close the hood the drivers side rear edge of the hood drops and rubs against the fender (it has casused some chipping on the edge of hood and on fender)  ).
Is this an adjustment issue or are the hinges weak?

I have some parts ready to order from NPD and have hinges also in the cart but won't order them unless you all think it just an adjustment issue?

Thanks
Tom


----------

